# Ipod/iphone apps



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

Does any one know if they have Apps for you IPOD/IPHONE Touch? I was thinking, Since they have the LEVEL app. Why not Voltage Drop Calculator or Conduit Fill Calculator or Box Fill!! These Apps would be kick ass for my IPOD Touch!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

No Ipod or Iphone here, but would like to get one though.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a few that I rarely use.

App name is:

1) TABLE 310.16 (calculate maximum current, minimum wire size, T310.16, Correction factor, about wire size)
2) Electrical Tool Kit (ohm's law, power triangle, Series circuits, parallel circuits, resistor color code, etc)

To be honest I'd rather refer to the real NEC than thumb through the app. I get the most use out of the iPhone using Maps, Stocks, Weather, Photos, Camera, iPod, MLB App, the "CT" app, the "ET" App, Calculator, TMZ, New York Post, Moviefone, Yelp, Voice Memo, US Constitution, Wolfgang's Concert Vault, Yo Mama, TD Bank, Hot or Not, Eddie Trunk App, Stitcher, Flashlight (very handy), Amazon, and Pandora.

that's it though


----------



## GizmoDan (Oct 28, 2009)

*Electricians with iPhones (and iPod touch)*

Check out my website dedicated to electricians with iPhones (& iPod touch). It is www.PocketToolz.com. I have discovered at least 10 programs that do electrical calculations, plus many others that you can't live without, as an electrician. Check back often, because I have a ton of article ideas that I have not had time to post.

www.pockettoolz.com

--Dan


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*64 GB Ipod Touch*

Tell me about the new 64 GB Ipod Touch, is it worthwhile and would it be a good investment?

Are there any other products that you have used, or can recommend?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Joe, the iPhone is a terrific piece of equipment. The camera alone is worth the price of admission, plus you can make calls from it and send/ receive emails. As for the 64GB iPod Touch, seems like a waste of money too me when you can get the iPhone that does everything the Touch can.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

The iPhone costs a *LOT* more than the iTouch. The only way you can get the iPhone for a discounted price is to sign a contract for long term service with AT&T. Not everyone is willing to change providers and sign a new contract. Not all areas get good coverage by AT&T. Not everyone wants to pay the extra $30+ a month (on top of your phone bill) that you have to sign up for to get the iPhone.

The iTouch is smaller than the iPhone but it lacks cellular service and a camera. Other than that they are pretty much the same.

Personally, I like the good camera on the iPhone 3GS. I also NEED cellular service, I can't rely on WiFi. Not only do I use it as a phone, but I conduct both business and pleasure while on the go. Other people that I know only want to use their device at home or at work where they have WiFi connectivity, so the iTouch works for them.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*The Apple iPhone 3Gs*

The Apple iPhone 3Gs was too good for me to ignore so I now have one! 

Thanks for the suggestions and comments. :thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand there is an app now for the iTouch that gives it phone capability.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I understand there is an app now for the iTouch that gives it phone capability.


Skype is a service that will allow you to make phone calls from a computer connected to the Internet. Skype has an App for the iPhone and iTouch that will do the same. But of course, with the iTouch, you would have to have a good connection to a WiFi network which in turn needs a good Internet connection with a good amount of bandwidth to spare.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

GizmoDan said:


> Check out my website dedicated to electricians with iPhones (& iPod touch). It is www.PocketToolz.com. I have discovered at least 10 programs that do electrical calculations, plus many others that you can't live without, as an electrician. Check back often, because I have a ton of article ideas that I have not had time to post.
> 
> www.pockettoolz.com
> 
> --Dan


Nice looking and informative website, Dan!

I still haven't gotten a protective case for my iPhone but I think I'm finally going to get the Otter Box. I prefer either keeping it in my front pants pocket or in the truck. Depends what I'm doing I guess.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, so far the best apps I have found and used are Clinometer, Ohm's Law, ElecToolKit, Wire Size, DocsToGo, Toodledo, Pandora and of course Google Earth. Also a few silly games.

ElecToolKit has an Ohm's Law calc but I had Ohm's Law before that so I wasted a whole 99 cents. 

Toodledo is a very satifying alternative to ToDoMatrix I had on my BlackBerry, at about 1/12 the cost. :thumbsup:

I think Toodledo and DocsToGo are the most useful so far.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, and the Otter Box Defender case is amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

check this forum out 
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=669837


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh, and the Otter Box Defender case is amazing! :thumbsup:


I just bought one too. The demo had me convinced that that's what I needed. 

http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-3g-3gs/iphone-3g-3gs-defender-case/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> The pink one? :no:


No, not for me...Not that there's anything wrong with that. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I edited that out after I realized it was uncalled for.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I just bought one too. The demo had me convinced that that's what I needed.
> 
> http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-3g-3gs/iphone-3g-3gs-defender-case/


Yeah, the demo I saw was the girl in the store throwing the phone across the floor.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, the demo I saw was the girl in the store throwing the phone across the floor.  :thumbsup:


Good thing I watched another one of the videos. I wasn't sure if the belt clip came with it or not and actually left a message with Otter Box that I needed to add to my order. This is looks like one hell of a good product. :thumbsup:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got the otter box for my new iPhone yesterday and it's nice, but the belt clip is a joke. I took a gradual right turn in the pickup last night, and it fell out of it. It will be the Quasi gps holder on the dash of the van.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

I am beholden to admit that I am a dumbass. Once I put it in the right way (rugged side OUT) it holds great. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

..............


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Dose electrician talk have an app like contractor has now??


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

There IS an app called, believe it or not, "conduit fill calculator". it is my good friend.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

vos said:


> Dose electrician talk have an app like contractor has now??


As far as I know it is being worked on. :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Electrical apps are pretty easy to locate at the app store. Here is what you do. Put "Electrical" into the search box and hit search....


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

macmike, could you go over that again....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

danickstr said:


> macmike, could you go over that again....


Well there were guys asking if there were any Iphone electrical apps. I was impressed with the fact that such a solution as I described was beyond their capacity to explore for themselves first....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome! 

Thanks mac! lmao!

The CT app works real well with iPhone. Much, much faster than logging onto the internet.


----------



## Hivoltage98 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Electrical Iphone, ipad, other mobile phone apps, what makes us more productive!*

I have an iPhone with many electrical apps and also use an iPad now for the same, but I'm always interested in making myself more productive with them. I see other foremen Falling behind the times, and with times being the way they are, it's always good to keep yourself educated and advanced in the industry that we love, well sometimes... In the company I work for I'm the go to guy for anything technical, so I always end up needing to surf the net. It's hard to look at a PDF of a manual for a piece of equipment on your iPhone, thus necessitating me getting the iPad. Now I use it for mail, auto cad, web, this app and many other ones.
Here's a list of all the apps I have currently, please add to this if you have any and rate them! . 

Electrician's helper: good, has a lot of easy calculators for motors, conduit, wire sizing ohms law, almost like an uglys book.
Knot guide: a great app if you ever rigged something and forgot how to tie it! And at my request they added an eye splice!
Pinouts: great app for networking: all the standards 568a and b, XLR for audio, serial, etc.
Table 310.16 it's an ok app but wouldn't buy it again. It could do a lot more
I bend pipe: great app, easy to use. 
Transformer: it's ok, general app for input - output Pick a voltage, pick a size tran, it gives you the output
Solar installer: have not used it enough 
Icount: if you ever did take offs and lost count halfway across the print, you need this, takes place of the clicker that break and we lose.
Electrical tool kit: if you need in-depth calculations with reactance, etc it's a good one. BUT has the resistor color code in it. EASY is what I'm talk in about. 
ProDbSPL. Supposed to be a sound pressure meter, the first version worked great, but the new version don't go over about 50 db. I used it for fire alarm readings
Red cross first aid: just incase you forget CPR, burns, etc. 
Lutron homeworks: good app if you have homeworks
Lutron home: Good app if you have it made for radio ra system
Auto cad ws: great for sharing and viewing cad files. 

Like I said I'm always looking for an app to make my life easier so let me and everyone else know.


----------



## Hivoltage98 (Dec 17, 2010)

....................


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Hivoltage98 said:


> I have an iPhone with many electrical apps and also use an iPad now for the same, but I'm always interested in making myself more productive with them. I see other foremen Falling behind the times, and with times being the way they are, it's always good to keep yourself educated and advanced in the industry that we love, well sometimes... In the company I work for I'm the go to guy for anything technical, so I always end up needing to surf the net. It's hard to look at a PDF of a manual for a piece of equipment on your iPhone, thus necessitating me getting the iPad. Now I use it for mail, auto cad, web, this app and many other ones.
> Here's a list of all the apps I have currently, please add to this if you have any and rate them! .
> 
> Electrician's helper: good, has a lot of easy calculators for motors, conduit, wire sizing ohms law, almost like an uglys book.
> ...


 Thanks going to check these out. Just got an Iphone 4 for work/personal reasons. My old Samsung Rugby wasnt cutting it since I became a foremen. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## joegranzier (Jun 19, 2007)

*iphone*

Gentlemen
we use one application with great success
RTM - Remember the Milk

our company 2 owners , 3 trucks , 7 guys 
you make you own categories as you need them , dates , times , notes are saved back on a server and transmitted/ updated between owners 
For us we use these

business agenda
leads
personel
procedures
projects
proposals
service calls

easy to use ," almost" syncs with google calendar
a nice tool , helps my organization and ITS FREE :thumbup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Heads up, Verizon will soon or is now offering the Iphone with their service. 

Now I can finally get the iphone Whahooooo..:laughing: I would not get it with ATT "service"

In the effort of being open , I have att service at this time. :laughing: I am willing to cancel my present cell service to transfer.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

joegranzier said:


> Gentlemen
> we use one application with great success
> RTM - Remember the Milk


I have been through about 7 or 8 "To Do" apps. Remember the Milk, ToDo, 2Do, Toodleoo, Pocket Informant, and more. All while I wait for .............

RexWireless FINALLY released ToDoMatrix at the end of December. I never got the notice from them (I was on a notification list) and just noticed it yesterday. :thumbup:

While it is not as powerful as the BlackBerry version (I blame Apple, not Rex), it is AWESOME and WAY better than ANY other to-do app I have tried.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> While it is not as powerful as the BlackBerry version (I blame Apple, not Rex), it is AWESOME and WAY better than ANY other to-do app I have tried.


It's kinda sad that it seems to be impossible to match the ease of use and overall functionality and readability that Palm seemed to master a decade ago, ey? I've been pretty disgusted with the offerings as far as organizers go.


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

JohnR said:


> Heads up, Verizon will soon or is now offering the Iphone with their service.
> 
> Now I can finally get the iphone Whahooooo..:laughing: I would not get it with ATT "service"
> 
> In the effort of being open , I have att service at this time. :laughing: I am willing to cancel my present cell service to transfer.


February 10th. Current verizon customers can preorder February 3rd I think.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have been through about 7 or 8 "To Do" apps. Remember the Milk, ToDo, 2Do, Toodleoo, Pocket Informant, and more. All while I wait for .............
> 
> RexWireless FINALLY released ToDoMatrix at the end of December. I never got the notice from them (I was on a notification list) and just noticed it yesterday. :thumbup:
> 
> While it is not as powerful as the BlackBerry version (I blame Apple, not Rex), it is AWESOME and WAY better than ANY other to-do app I have tried.


 
That looks pretty good. I just got an iphone and am in love with it so far. Can you also do your schedule on your pc and sync it to your phone with that app? In other words is there a scheduling app that say my office and schedule stuff then send it to my phone and vice versa?

Not trying to bump an old thread here I think that these phones have alot of potential for an EC but there are so many apps to pick from.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> That looks pretty good. I just got an iphone and am in love with it so far. Can you also do your schedule on your pc and sync it to your phone with that app? In other words is there a scheduling app that say my office and schedule stuff then send it to my phone and vice versa?
> 
> Not trying to bump an old thread here I think that these phones have alot of potential for an EC but there are so many apps to pick from.




Rob, I use the MobilMe service from Apple. It costs $100 bucks a year. Anything I do in iCal, Contacts, or Email during the day gets synced to my computer at home. Is this what you're looking to do? 

For notes, I use the "Notes" app that comes standard with iPhone. 

Btw, if you have Xfinity from Comcast you can also use your phone as a remote. Me, I don't need that.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Rob, I use the MobilMe service from Apple. It costs $100 bucks a year. Anything I do in iCal, Contacts, or Email during the day gets synced to my computer at home. Is this what you're looking to do?
> 
> For notes, I use the "Notes" app that comes standard with iPhone.
> 
> Btw, if you have Xfinity from Comcast you can also use your phone as a remote. Me, I don't need that.


Go Apple....getting a C-note a year for stuff Google does with my Droid for F-R-E-E.

:jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Go Apple....getting a C-note a year for stuff Google does with my Droid for F-R-E-E.
> 
> :jester::jester::jester:


But it's a Droid. 


And you would agree that paying for a service is always better than getting something for free, like estimates.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Go Apple....getting a C-note a year for stuff Google does with my Droid for F-R-E-E.
> 
> :jester::jester::jester:


 
Yea but droid is by verizon and verizon sucks.

I bet a save over a c-note just in the cheaper rates and better service.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Rob, I use the MobilMe service from Apple. It costs $100 bucks a year. Anything I do in iCal, Contacts, or Email during the day gets synced to my computer at home. Is this what you're looking to do?
> 
> For notes, I use the "Notes" app that comes standard with iPhone.
> 
> Btw, if you have Xfinity from Comcast you can also use your phone as a remote. Me, I don't need that.


 
I don't think the mobile me for 100 bucks is for me.

What I want is to be able to have a schedule in sync between my office and my phone.

For example, I go and sell a job,I schedule it at 9 am on friday. I put it in my phone. Without calling the office and telling my wife it gets updated on my pc in the office. Or my wife takes a call in the office and sets me up to do an estimate at noon on friday it gets put on my phone so i know not to set anything else up for that time.

Right now I am in love with Time sheet. I can track all the time I spend on differnt jobs with it very easily and even break it down to rough,service,trim,estimates,paperwork,service calls, etc etc.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> That looks pretty good. I just got an iphone and am in love with it so far. Can you also do your schedule on your pc and sync it to your phone with that app? In other words is there a scheduling app that say my office and schedule stuff then send it to my phone and vice versa?
> 
> Not trying to bump an old thread here I think that these phones have alot of potential for an EC but there are so many apps to pick from.


try google cal its free


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> That looks pretty good. I just got an iphone and am in love with it so far. Can you also do your schedule on your pc and sync it to your phone with that app? In other words is there a scheduling app that say my office and schedule stuff then send it to my phone and vice versa?
> 
> Not trying to bump an old thread here I think that these phones have alot of potential for an EC but there are so many apps to pick from.


If you use outlook you can use google sync to update your iPhone. 
My wife and I do it thru her outlook and our phones. My phone then updates the google calendar on the touch screen in my kitchen wall and also my outlook in my den.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

You can actually sync your google calendar (and mail, contacts) directly from the phone, free. No outlook or mobile me required. Search google sync iPhone.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cguillas said:


> You can actually sync your google calendar (and mail, contacts) directly from the phone, free. No outlook or mobile me required. Search google sync iPhone.


My google calendar is viewed on my kitchen wall. I only allow limited items to go there. Everything else gets synced to the two computers running outlook using google sync, and both iPhones. 
Google calendar is nice but is to limited for my needs.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I looked at google calander and that kinda sucks.

I don't get why they can't make and app like the one speedy posted with a desktop version also.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know what all MobileMe does, but if you set up an IMAP email account with Gmail for free, your emails are in the cloud. Whatever you do on the phone is reflected when I open Mail at home without syncing. Contacts are updated when I sync.



Wirenuting said:


> Google calendar is nice but is to limited for my needs.


What didn't it do for you? I experimented with it awhile back, and once the initial kinks were worked out I became convinced it was the way of the future. Someone updates your calendar at the office, and it's nearly instantly reflected in the field, how cool is that?

We had it so that the description had all pertinent information for the service call, and on the iphone touching the address pulled up a map, it was pretty sweet. I did learn that internet syncing isn't all it's cracked up to be, using the web browser instead of the Calendar program was the most bug-free way to work, which wasn't much of a hardship at all.

Edit to add: And it almost replaced my timecard, since I would edit the day as the day progressed to reflect where I actually spent my time!



robnj772 said:


> I don't get why they can't make and app like the one speedy posted with a desktop version also.


You know, it does irritate me that Apple can't seem to come to the same level of competence as far as to-dos and calendars that Palm seems to have figured out a decade ago - but I'll take my iphone 3GS over my old Palm Tungsten E2 any day of the week.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

George Stolz said:


> What didn't it do for you? I experimented with it awhile back, and once the initial kinks were worked out I became convinced it was the way of the future. Someone updates your calendar at the office, and it's nearly instantly reflected in the field, how cool is that?
> 
> 
> Edit to add: And it almost replaced my timecard, since I would edit the day as the day progressed to reflect where I actually spent my time!
> ...


I do like the google calendar and I do use it on my touch screen built into my kitchen wall. We use Outlook on our computers and they sync great with my phones and the touchscreen and the google calendar. But there are entries that don't need to be viewable to everyone who walks by. That's why I don't use google across the board. 
I have an HP touchscreen built in the wall with a slide out drawer. I just need to finish the picture frame that surrounds it. It looks like a super sized digital picture frame when the screen saver kicks in. But I can watch TV or surf the web with it. It pipes music thru the house and it also acts as a security camera when I'm not home. I get alerts if someone walks near and I can use my IPhone to watch and listen. 
The iPhone has apps for remotely operating the computer, controlling ITunes and controlling the security cameras.


----------

